# Quels-sont vos meilleurs scripts automator ?



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Comme le dit le titre, quels-sont vos meilleurs scripts automator ?
Cela donnera des idées à ceux qui viennent sur le forum.

De mon côté j'ai eu l'idée d'essayer de faire l'équivalent du raccourci pour l'attestation de sortie.
Ce script ouvre la page du site, rentre les informations personnelles, l'heure actuelle et coche la case pré-définie.
Ensuite, cela déplace le fichier d'attestation sur iCloud pour l'avoir accessible sur l'iPhone 

Dans cette version, il n'y a pas de modification possible pour l'heure ou le choix de sortie (vu que je ne sors que pour les courses en ce moment)


----------



## Operating (4 Décembre 2020)

Il peut être intéressant d’utiliser Automator pour supprimer des fichiers par lots.

Ce processus est relativement simple : on fournit à Automator une liste de dossiers à traiter et il efface tous les fichiers qui correspondent à un critère précis.

J’utilise ce script surtout pour effacer les doublons (PDF, images etc.) sans passer par un logiciel spécifique.

La première action consiste à entrer les noms des dossiers dans une variable pour pouvoir la réutiliser.

On peut utiliser quelques lignes AppleScript pour s’assurer que la liste des dossiers ne contient pas de valeur vide. Cette étape est cependant facultative et nécessite quelques connaissances dans le *langage Apple Script**.*

Ensuite, on affiche un dialogue de confirmation (facultatif) et on met tout à la corbeille.

Et voilà qu’en quelques étapes, vous avez fait le ménage de plusieurs fichiers inutiles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)

Bonne idée. J'ai un script shell qui me fait un peu de ménage dans les fichiers de log créé par d'autre scripts (il se base sur la date de modification des fichiers), mais c'est tout. Le reste je le fais plutôt manuellement.


----------

